# [SOLVED] Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot



## bluestarcvo (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello all. I'm at my wits end here with this problem. I have a Dell XPS 17 L702X that won't boot. Immediately upon pressing the power button, I receive 2 beeps. When I refer to the beep code diagnostics for this laptop, it points to a RAM issue. So I tried new RAM, same results. I figured the board must be shot, so I got a new board...same results. Two beeps as soon as I press the power button and the screen stays black. The LEDs above the keyboard do come on, and the fan spins up while its beeping, but the laptop soon shuts itself off after about 6-8 seconds. 

Things I've tried:
1. New RAM.
2. New charger.
3. New board.
4. Removing the CMOS battery and holding down power button for 2 minutes and then replacing battery. 
5. Different hard hard drive.
6. Disconnected everything except RAM, hard drive, fan, and CPU. 

I'm running out of ideas here! Could this be a CPU problem even though the beep codes point to RAM? Or maybe a DC jack issue even though the board does receive power and spin up for a few seconds?

Any and all help and advice is appreciated. Thanks for your time!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*

Hi there,

How long have you had this computer may I ask? When was the last time the computer worked fine for you?


----------



## bluestarcvo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*



DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How long have you had this computer may I ask? When was the last time the computer worked fine for you?


Hello and thanks for replying. I've had it for a few years now. It went out on me right at the end of the year. I tried the basics to get it working again, but then didn't mess with it again until just this past week when I got a new board for it. Unfortunately, I'm getting the same results though.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*

Hi there,

Hmmm....try booting up the computer one RAM at at time and see if that helps. You have multiple stick of RAM right? If so, try booting the computer with one stick of RAM at a time.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## bluestarcvo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*



DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hmmm....try booting up the computer one RAM at at time and see if that helps. You have multiple stick of RAM right? If so, try booting the computer with one stick of RAM at a time.
> 
> Hope this helps you out.


Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately, I've tried that several times with no different results. I'm thinking at this point it has to be the CPU. But that's not the right beep code, so I'm not positive...


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*

Not only can 2 beeps indicate a memory failure but it could also be a memory slot failure.

Are you sure you have compatible memory for this. What memory modules did you buy? For Dell Computers I always buy from crucial.com for they guarantee their memory to work in Dell computers.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*

Is the "new" replacement board actually new or bought second hand?
As mentioned, it can either be a Ram error or memory slot fault.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*



bluestarcvo said:


> I have a Dell XPS 17 L702X that won't boot. Immediately upon pressing the power button, I receive 2 beeps. When I refer to the beep code diagnostics for this laptop, it points to a RAM issue. So I tried new RAM, same results. I figured the board must be shot, so I got a new board...same results. Two beeps as soon as I press the power button and the screen stays black. The LEDs above the keyboard do come on, and the fan spins up while its beeping, but the laptop soon shuts itself off after about 6-8 seconds.
> 
> Things I've tried:
> 1. New RAM.
> ...




Have you double checked that you inserted ALL cables during reassembly after replacing the motherboard??

There is a good video on replacing the motherboard here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DaAQgmRWz4



> Could this be a CPU problem even though the beep codes point to RAM?


Remove the CPU and check that no pins were bent over during the motherboard swap. It happens sometimes! 



> Or maybe a DC jack issue even though the board does receive power and spin up for a few seconds?


It is possible that the jack is broken and there is just enough power left in the battery to let it start the boot up .. 


The fact that you have already swapped out Motherboard, RAM, etc means that the problem is either something that you haven't replaced yet or perhaps that your NEW MOTHERBOARD or RAM that arrived had exactly the exact same problem that you had with the original !


----------



## bluestarcvo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*

Well everyone, thanks for the help and advice. I actually kind of "stumbled upon" the problem this morning. I was doing further testing and had the board completed disconnected from everything except power jack, cpu, fan, and ram. To my surprise, it came right on with no issue. So I started reconnecting things one at a time and trying it out until I connected something that would cause the laptop to not boot. The culprit ended up being the HDMI/Audio board that plugs directly into the motherboard. Found a brand new one on eBay for $10 and it is on the way. Also, I get to return this $200 motherboard, minus a restocking fee. So that is a bonus in itself. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Dell XPS 17 L702X - Won't boot*

Well done .. 

If you feel happy about the outcome of this thread / request for help please mark it as solved using the dropdown box above your first post ( marked Thread Tools) and we will close it to avoid unneccessary additional posts.


----------

